# Hymer B544 2001 base vehicle battery drain



## LittleGreyCat (Jun 22, 2008)

Just been out to have my starter battery replaced because it was dead.

Now I am back, I can see the charge/discharge meter in the camper showing quite a large discharge (needle in red).

This doesn't change when I switch the habitation 12V off at the control panel (haven't tried the AUF swith at the Electoroblok yet).

I am now wondering if I have something somewhere which runs off the starter battery which is faulting to earth.

Radio is off, no side lights, not sure what else it could be.

I'm going to go through the fuse panel and remove each fuse one at a time to see if I can locate a circuit with a drain.

Meanwhile, if you good people could confirm a couple of things for me 

(1) If there is a discharge on the starter/chassis battery does this show on the meter on the control panel?
I know that I can check habitation and starter battery status from the panel so there must be some wiring back to the battery.

(2) If the discharge is showing correctly and removing all the fuses doesn't stop it then what do I try next? Presumably the first thing is to disconnect the eath terminal from the battery.


Oh, and I had the battery changed because I had a try at the positive terminal at the rear of the battery and wasn't doing very well with undoing the clamp.
Additionally the battery is large and the gap to get it through the front of the bodywork is small and I didn't fancy spending a long time on my knees in this weather.

Guy at KwikFit confirmed that it was a barsteward to get at the rear terminal and to get the battery in and out so dropping the van off and spending an hour wandering round Waitrose and John Lewis seems to have been a wise decision.

Cheers

LGC


----------



## LittleGreyCat (Jun 22, 2008)

Update - problem seems to have gone away for the moment.

If I had my suspicions then I would suspect the electric cooling fan for the radiator which may want to run after the ignition has been turned off.

However, I'll have to keep a weather eye and see if it happens again.

Don't want to park up for the day and then find a flat battery.

At home on the drive it is always on charge.

Cheers

LGC


----------

